
Autonomous Dog Training with Companion - bobajeff
https://blog.tensorflow.org/2020/01/autonomous-dog-training-with-companion.html?m=1
======
g82918
I am imagining a lonely dog in a dark house being instructed by a tablet to
sit. It sits. The food dispenser is empty. The machine instructs again. The
good dog sits. It wants to be good. It wants to be fed. It misses its owner.
The tablet instructs again. The food never comes. The owner is gone.

